# Alum Creek Open Sept 24th



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Mid Buckeye circuit will be putting on an open tournament 

$1000 for first place based on 50 boats

Plaques for 1,2,and 3rd place

ALUM CREEK
NEW GALENA RAMP
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 24TH
*7am to 3pm*

$70 ENTRY $10 OPTIONAL BIG BASS

Boat numbers by order of entry:

PLEASE NOTE: all tournament flyers that are out show the tournament times from 6am to 2pm, that was a mistake. We will be at the ramp before 6am as there are already fliers out but the tournament with take off at first safe light approximately 7am to 3pm

Any questions please contact us:


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Started to receive entrys today and boat number one is gone, several other teams have contacted me and verbally committed so get your entry form in and secure you boat postion.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Another entry today 

Boat #'s

1) Brian Maillot
2) Matt Temme and Ben Hart
3) Donald Palmer and John Janowiak
last boat) Jerry Holston and Nick Prokesh (liquidsoap)


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Vance and Reeves will be there.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good deal will be good to see ya guys.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

You should see Davies & Wilfong there as well .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes he contacted me by email already and sounds like he will be there. as will liquidsoaps brother and partner, and several of the mid buckeye teams.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

list updated received another today. Know theres not many on there yet but you never know how many will show alot of guys pay at the ramp. We only had 4 signed up for our Pleasant hill open and ended up with 20 something.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

see you all sunday if any questions please give me a call.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

See you there, I will be arriving at around 4:45, I am just driving down with brother and his partner.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good i will not get there until just before 6am.

We will also do a 50/50 drawing if there is enough interest.

So come on out everyone and enjoy a great day of fishing.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Good luck guys .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Heyjay. Weather looks to be almost perfect for tomorrow overcast some wind.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I hope this lake turns on soon, it sure has been fishing tough for me at least. It will be interesting to see the outcome. Good luck guys.


----------

